# Galvinell's Results



## Bbq Bubba (May 11, 2008)

Waiting.....


----------



## Rag1 (May 11, 2008)

I got some great autographs.  
MABA teams kicked some serious butt !!!!
Nice cooking guys.
Rained like a bitch on Friday. Oh, well. The Lady that hosted the event told someone (I listened in) that "holly crap, these guys rolled in Friday in the rain and just went about setting up. They just ignored the rain".
Booze will do that.   :roll:


----------

